# Best light combo



## Emerc69 (Mar 28, 2008)

i have found a new place to buy some bulbs n now im wondering what the best light combo is. i can only get one bulb but the thing is its split into two lights so far ive seen the following setups:

6700k/10,000k 130w
6700k/10,000k 96w
6700k both 96w
10,000k both 96w

this setup is for a 29gal regular size tank and currently i have a 65w 10,000k/460nm(<personally i dont know what this is). what do u guys think gives the best color? any other combos you think i should look into? i want to go for a more natural look btw.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

460nm is Actinic, it is a Blue light and really is no benefit for a planted tank.
Right now you are really only giving 1/2 of the 65 watts of light to the plants because the blue doesn't give off any usefull light for plants.
It is beneficial to deeper water corals.

I would suggest you go for a 65w 10,000k / 6700k combo bulb if you don't have pressurized Co2.
You will actually be doubling your light from what you currently have.

If you do have pressurized Co2, then you could go up to the 96W and go with the 10,000k/6700k combo.

You can go with just 6700k if you prefer, it is softer and more the temp of the Surface of the sun and the 10,000k is more white, but I would not go with only 10,000k.

Are you getting a new fixture or just new bulbs? I am not sure how you would put a larger bulb into a 65w fixture.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

The best thing IMO (this is what is on my 29) is a 65w PC with the 10,000k/6700k combo in one fixture and a 2nd fixture is one of these 
http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCa...light30?&query=colormax&queryType=0&offset=10
This will give you an awesome spectrum and is very pleasing to look at as well as it brings out the color of the plants and fish really good.

You could just add a 65W Coralife Colormax bulb but only if your fixture takes Straight pin config (at least I have not found any square pins)


----------



## Emerc69 (Mar 28, 2008)

> Are you getting a new fixture or just new bulbs? I am not sure how you would put a larger bulb into a 65w fixture.


i hav a cf bulb square pins

heres the site I've been looking at from what i figured i thought that there was two sizes large n small based on their setup i havent observed mid sizes or specific sizes

http://www.aquariumguys.com/powercompact.html

i have the smartpaq power i wana go dual daylight sunpaq or daylight sunpaq(<didnt notice a difference) maybe 96 or 130w 10,000k/6700k. are u saying that they my not fit? sorry for the noob questions


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

You can see the dimensions of the bulbs from Current's site. You'll see that the 96w and 130w bulbs are to0 long for a 30" aquarium.
http://current-usa.com/sunpaq.html

I have the 30" 2x65w Orbit fixture. I kept the stock dual daylight 6700K/10,000K. I replaced the front dual actinic with Coralife's square pin 65w Colormax/6700K bulb that Goalcreas suggested.
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...coralifecolormax6700k65wpowercompactlampsqpin

If you can find some straight pin bulb to square pin socket adapters; the 55w straight pin GE 9325K bulbs are excellent. I paid a little over $14 for mine plus shipping. This is where I got mine:
http://lightbulbsdirect.com/Merchan...=PROD&Store_Code=001&Product_Code=F55BX-AR-FS


----------



## Emerc69 (Mar 28, 2008)

where can i get a straight pin to straight pin adapters??? didnt even kno they made them. but 55 watt is that gonna be a step up or a step down from a 65w 67k/10k??


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

6700 and 9325 k is my favorite combination 10,000 k is way too green for my taste


----------



## jfrank85 (May 18, 2007)

I got 6700k/10000k mixed with the 9325k ge bulb on my 29 gallon and it works wonders!


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Emerc69 said:


> where can i get a straight pin to straight pin adapters??? didn't even know they made them. but 55 watt is that gonna be a step up or a step down from a 65w 67k/10k??


You can't tell the difference from 55w to 65w, but you can surely tell the difference between a 9325K bulb or a dual daylight 6700K/10,000K bulb.

I'll look around tomorrow to see if I can find the adapters for you.

The company that I knew that carried them doesn't carry them any more.

Left C


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Left C said:


> You can see the dimensions of the bulbs from Current's site. You'll see that the 96w and 130w bulbs are too long for a 30" aquarium.
> http://current-usa.com/sunpaq.html
> 
> I have the 30" 2x65w Orbit fixture. I kept the stock dual daylight 6700K/10,000K. I replaced the front dual actinic with Coralife's square pin 65w Colormax/6700K bulb that Goalcreas suggested.
> ...


Here's some adapters, but they are really pricey now.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Aquarium-power-...ZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem

I just now read the whole add. You get 4 adapters and that's not a bad price.


----------



## Emerc69 (Mar 28, 2008)

man i jus bought a 67k/10k bulb... was cheap tho round $23ish dollars + shipping. if this bulb doesn't look great to me then ill try a 9325k wouldnt be bad to try it out just for the heck of it. i cant wait to upgrade my light fixture tho so this could come in handy thx for your links.


----------



## fishyman (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi,
I am a new member here and not much experienced with planted aquaria.I have experimented with many lights with enormous success in growing plants called ALGAE.
My first question is, does kelvin makes any difference in plant growth or it is a spectral distribution of a light.
I feel kelvin is only the colour temperature and plants have much to do with spectrum anywhere between 400nm-700nm especially in red and blue sector.
Pls correct/educate me if i am wrong.
regards
Tarun Jawa


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

fishyman said:


> Hi,
> I am a new member here and not much experienced with planted aquaria.I have experimented with many lights with enormous success in growing plants called ALGAE.
> My first question is, does kelvin makes any difference in plant growth or it is a spectral distribution of a light.
> I feel kelvin is only the colour temperature and plants have much to do with spectrum anywhere between 400nm-700nm especially in red and blue sector.
> ...


Hi

Here's some pictures that I have that might help you some.




























GE 9325K bulb









Coralife 6700K bulb









Giesemann 6000K midday bulb









Giesemann Aqua Flora bulb









Photosynthesis: http://www.emc.maricopa.edu/faculty/farabee/BIOBK/BioBookPS.html


----------



## fishyman (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi there,
Thanks so much for the gaphs(Left C). they were very much an explaination in themselves.
All i got to understand from these graphs is....I need a combination of many bulbs.
As if now I am using Osram 150 watts MH, ceremic technology, 4200 kelvin.
I am somewhat not able to attach the spectral distribution of mh.
What kind of light would you suggest for a planted aquaria having dimensions of 3x2x2.
plants intended to get in these are blyxa,hc,pogestemon helferi,cyperushelferi and few anubias.
regards
Tarun


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

fishyman said:


> Hi there,
> Thanks so much for the graphs(Left C). they were very much an explanation in themselves.
> All i got to understand from these graphs is....I need a combination of many bulbs.
> As if now I am using Osram 150 watts MH, ceramic technology, 4200 kelvin.
> ...


I'm glad that the graphs helped you.

Does your MH use double ended bulbs? If so, these ADA 150w 8000K bulbs may work. Some people recommend one MH per 2' of tank length though.
http://www.adgshop.com/8000K_HQI_bulb_p/108-036.htm

Many people like HOT5's. I haven't used them. This is what I've read The following fixture is very good, but it's $$!

A Sunlight Supply 3' 4 bulb TEK fixture with a combination of Giesemann 6000K midday bulbs and Giesemann Aqua Flora bulbs. The Giesemann Aqua Flora bulbs are hard to find and all 6000K bulbs work fine from what I've read.

TEK-LIGHT™T5 HIGH OUTPUT FLUORESCENT LIGHTING FIXTURE AQUARIUM http://sunlightsupply.com/product.c...898EDE0815D55343EBB01E9D237DB&c=34&kys=&pgi=2

PowerChrome Midday 39watt 36in. 531025 6000K $22.95 Each 6/case:
http://sunlightsupply.com/product.c...898EDE0815D55343EBB01E9D237DB&c=14&kys=&pgi=1

You may be able to shop around and find them cheaper.


----------



## fishyman (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi,
I was little curious to ask if specialsed lamps are available in the market for planted aquaria then why do we experiment with other new lights. Why not just buy the light and get through with it.
2.I want to attach a file of my mh spectral distribution. how do i do that?
3.is some of kind of spectrum responsible for BBA?
regards
Tarun


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

Left C,
The spectrum is describing the response of the plant, but what about the absorption/attenuation of specific frequencies due to the water (obviously dependant on depth).
If one is pumping a lot of ~420nm light, a lot of it may not make it down to the leaves, and ends up feeding algae (by breaking iron from disolved organics).
I have a natural planted and I keep the light frequency at 4200K. Not a lot of violet light, but may not matter if not how much gets down there. (Discussion in the Diana Walstad aquarium).
I'm refering to freshwater and not salt and realize some corrals need higher frequency light.


----------

